# Question from a beginning, semi-professional photographer



## osumisan (Sep 23, 2012)

I have been hobby shooting for several years now for friends and family and recently purchased a photography business license in my city of residence.  The local Harley Davidson dealership, who is general managed by one of my previously mentioned friends, liked a gallery of photos I took of their recent bike show.  She has asked to meet with me about using some of those photos and possibly take a few more for their commercial brochure.  

My question is:  is there a format or standard method of invoicing the value of the rights to these photographs?  I figured it was about a total of 4.5 hours of travel, shooting, editing, and delivering the gallery already shot and would be about the same amount of additional time if we were to shoot several more photos.  Is there an hourly rate that is common and acceptable?

Thank you in advance for any helpful comments.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 23, 2012)

osumisan said:


> Is there an hourly rate that is common and acceptable?



Sure! It's based on each individual businesses CoDB.
Or you could use somebody else's figures, which could be meaningless to your situation.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2012)

osumisan said:


> .............My question is:  is there a format or standard method of invoicing the value of the rights to these photographs?.........



What the customer is willing to pay, and if you're willing to accept that much.

The standard formula for arriving at your cost is M+L+O+P
M=Material. The direct costs of stuff you needed to purchase to satisfy the customer's needs.
L=Labor.  Your pay, and the pay of anyone else associated with producing the goods.
O=Overhead. Cameras, lenses, rent, utilities, insurance... et al ad infinitum ad nauseum.
P=Profit. You must make a profit in order to grow as a business.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2012)

2000 dollars!  (just don't forget to pay taxes... as most beginning, semi-professional's DONT!)


----------



## KmH (Sep 23, 2012)

Commercial photography most often entails a creative fee for making the images, and then a use licensing fee based on a variety of usage parameters.


Exclusive or non-exclusive use
media types
image size
geographical area
length of time used
and many more
To that end, many commecial photographers use stock/assignment pricing software like fotoQuote Pro 6.

For more info on pricing, use licensing, copyright, and other business matters realtive to commercial photography, visit American Society of Media Photographers and on the left of their home page click on *Business Resources*.


----------

